# coupon supposedly works for Kobo Aura



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I've posted about this a couple of times on the blog and am told it works for some people.

Kobo Aura can be had for 40 dollars off right now using *JUSTFORYOU* as the code at checkout. Some people are having luck applying a second code: siriusxm for another 14 dollars off. Oddly enough some readers are reporting you must use a Chrome browser for this coupon to work. Shrug. I just report the deals, I don't understand them all!

Might be worth a try if you're in the market for a new reader. The Aura is a big favorite on one of the other forums I'm on. No one has reported it working on the H2O (the newest model).

There are sometimes other codes for these models, but I may not keep up with this thread...


----------

